

Ask HN: On the app store, making money... now what? - peperamollo

Recently, I made an app with my girlfriend and we put it on the App Store. We did it more for fun and enjoyment than financial gain (figuring that the App Store is pretty much a lottery so we didn't really worry about it), but it's starting to pick up steam  and is well on its way to bringing in the equivalent of a few months worth of paycheck.<p>Relevant details:<p>- She's a US citizen, I'm not (I'm here on a work visa).<p>- The developer account is in her name. (we did this because it seemed more solid to setup a US app store account under the name of a US citizen rather than under the name of an alien)<p>- We both agree that we put in roughly the same amount of work (her in assets and design, me in code).<p>I'm not really sure what to do to make sure that we make the best out of the situation. Should we just split the profits as they come? Should we set up a joint developer/bank account? Should she start a US company in her name? (She's currently freelance, and I don't intend on leaving my current job.)<p>Is this a situation that HNers have experienced and found a straightforward solution to, or is the best thing to do seek legal advice? (and is it worth it to put 10-20% of the profits towards legal advice?)
======
shyn3
If it's making some money I would incorporate. You don't want a patent troll
screwing everything up for you and you can mitigate the risk of that for a a
small fee.

You can own shares in the company and that way your ownership stake isn't at
risk of a hand-shake deal. Situations change so prepare for the worst and hope
for the best. She is your girlfriend so it sounds crazy but hey so are pre-
nups.

Pay the lawyer if you are getting paid.

